# طلب معلومات عن جهاز كثافة العظام dexa



## wika (26 يوليو 2008)

طلب معلومات عن جهاز كثافة العظام dexa


بعد اذنكم

محتاج ضرضورى معلومات عن جهاز قياس كثافة العظم

dexa

وصيانته


----------



## wika (28 يوليو 2008)

بانتظار المهندسين


للرد على ضرورى بعد اذنكم


----------



## mnci (28 يوليو 2008)

اليك اخى هذه التشكيلة الكبيرة من الملفات حول جهاز dexa
الحمد لله
هنا تجد طلبك


----------



## wika (30 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس


بس ياريت لو كنت كتبتها فى مشاركة جديدة


----------

